# Gladys leg problems more pics



## shayee (Feb 15, 2011)

This is Gladys, our first tortoise and she came from Pet Smart in Tupelo....Do you see her legs in the front? Well this is all they do. She scoots herself around barely moving the front legs and pushing off with her back legs. They were feeding her pellets that look like Trix cereal. Does anyone know if this will ever change or is she gonna be like this forever....Poor baby, but I love her and will do whatever I can to help. Just concerned the heavier she will get that she will not be able to move...Any advice please!!!!








This is how she keeps her legs, tucked under




Trying to walk




From Underneath, that is as far as she will stretch her legs in the front




See how long her nails have gotten


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 15, 2011)

her legs look a little deformed to me. Poor thing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2011)

Like I told you in your other thread, you need to take her to a qualified tortoise vet and have her legs examined to see if they are ok or if something is wrong with them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 15, 2011)

I love her little face. Let us know what the exotic pet vet say's. Stay positive, this could turn out to be something easily remedied.


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm curious, are you able to manipulate her legs? or are they stuck in place?


----------



## shayee (Feb 15, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Like I told you in your other thread, you need to take her to a qualified tortoise vet and have her legs examined to see if they are ok or if something is wrong with them.



Yes I am aware of that but I wanted to add some new pics when I got home with better views. I just haven't got the cash yet to go to the vet but will take her soon. Just wanted to hear more advice. Thank you



exoticsdr said:


> I'm curious, are you able to manipulate her legs? or are they stuck in place?



They are stuck. I have tried to stretch them out but they won't move. She moves them in the shell a little to manuver around the habitat but mainly uses her back legs to push off.


----------

